# NR NODAK Hunters



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

How long is your drive to where you hunt in North Dakota? From here in Eastern Iowa it takes us roughly 13 hrs. Shortest 13 hours ever on the way there, the longest 13 hours ever on the way home. Leaving for ND in 71 days and counting.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

25 minutes.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 25 minutes.


What, are you riding a crotch rocket?

Fergus to the state line in 25 minutes??????!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

23.5 hours....

Straight through. Worth EVERY minute. The nicest people on the face of the Earth, beautiful country and good roads. Two more and a half months to go...


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

S & A right on, polite people, great hunting and good times


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

A little over 4 hours :wink:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> > 25 minutes.
> ...


whapeton....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Bremseth said:
> ...


Ahhh, ok. Your locations says Fergus.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


Yeah it takes me 25 minutes to get to Wahp from Fergus...


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

It takes me a little over 7 hours to get to the state line. But once there, it's hard to where I'll end up exactly. Depends on where I find the birds.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

17hrs


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wahp is a great town man went to school there for three years!! Boy those geese off the beet plant sure are fat SOB's the geese we shot around there all averaged 12-13 pounds. yeah Fergus is what 22 miles straight east of Wahp/Breck. So 25 mins. if your going 55 haha, that never happens


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

set the cruise at 59... so round up to 60 and it takes 22 minutes to get there :lol:


----------



## bassonjigs (Sep 4, 2006)

7 hours to the state line, 4 more hours after that to get to where we are staying. 88 days and a wake up and we will be heading to ND.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

15.5 if all goes well. Seems like 100 on the way home though


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

8 hours

Have to stop in Clearwater MN at Nelson's restaurant for some fritter bread french toast and the wild rice suasage! mmm...mmmm if you ever get the chance make a stop there.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Actually it takes me no time at all.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

26 hours with maybe 5 stops for food/gas
and driving way too fast on 29.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We once shot birds in sight of our house...


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Judging from the view on my soap box, the obvious answer is "not long enough."

good luck.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Prairie Dweller said:


> Judging from the view on my soap box, the obvious answer is "not long enough."
> 
> good luck.


Another classic example of NR bashing on this site.

Do the mods not give a crap?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with Colt...why the hostility on a thread that's just trying to make casual conversation?

If as resident you think that you're going to change anything in regards to NR's coming to hunt by being a dick on a website you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't know, I find all of Praire Dweller's comments to be tremendously insightful and well thought out. The way he describes his hatred for NR's with such literary style is astonishing. :eyeroll:

I will say that I spoke to a ND resident yesterday about renting a house and he was a tremendously helpful even offering to secure a fairly vast amount of land for us to hunt. I can't wait to visit your state.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

LockedWings said:


> I don't know, I find all of Praire Dweller's comments to be tremendously insightful and well thought out. The way he describes his hatred for NR's with such literary style is astonishing. :eyeroll:
> 
> I will say that I spoke to a ND resident yesterday about renting a house and he was a tremendously helpful even offering to secure a fairly vast amount of land for us to hunt. I can't wait to visit your state.


This is what I'm talking about! The folks in ND are some of the nicest people you could possibly meet. I've had landowners bend over backwards for me for no other reason than to see me have a good hunt.

BUT, there is this site. I can't believe the NR hatred that takes place on it and HOW THE MODS DON'T PUT A STOP TO IT.

I have lived in ND the vast majority of my life owning a farm. As a landowner and hunter, I never had a problem with NR. However, I had multiple encounters with residents on my land. Groundpounding the pheasants in the ditches. Leaving the gates open letting my damn cattle out. And the one that burns my butt :******: , chasing and shooting deer out of the pick-up.

How it's possible that anybody on this site that is a resident and can't find birds because of NR are full of it. There is so much elbow room there and so many birds there that if you're not enjoying yourself is because you are lazy.

The yahoos that post on this site bashing NR not only make ND look bad, but make this site look bad.

You guys can bash NR all you want, but I'm still coming back home every year rather you like it or not. I also doubt any other NR is going to cancel their plans just to make you happy.


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

23.5 hours show low az to middle of nd


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Not trying to fuel or ignite any hostile threads here. I was not aware of the NR/R issues on this site. I'm internet illiterate, so forgive me for not being well-versed on this sensitive topic. I will familiarize myself with the rules of this site.

Perhaps if I were to rent a house like you (even though I live here) I might also be able to secure some large tracts of land.

I am very sadly mistaken aren't I? Very sadly.

Good hunting.
That's enough.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

About 7 1/2 hours with a stop in Eau Claire, Wi


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

1700 miles. have done it in 25 hours. This is my 8th year straight great people and great country...


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Judging from all the converstations I've had with NR's who have hunted out there, renting a house has nothing to do with it. Especially for the price we're paying, I can assure you this guy is in now way doing it for the money. He was doing it because he liked to see people have a good time and a good hunt. We spoke at length and he was very helpful. A fine representative of any state.

Knowing the history or the rules of this site has absolutely nothing to do with anything. It's called common courtesy. Were you to display some of it, along with a little tact, and I'm sure you could secure all the land you could ever dream of hunting. You'd be surprised, it even works here in MI, with a quarter of the birds and 10x the hunters.

ND has a reputation for it's hospitality. I agree with Colt, it's too bad a few in the vocal minority can detract from a great website.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

99% percent of the residents don't act like the few people on this website do... We have had hotel owners offer up a free room just for chatting and handing out jerky. Of course we declined his offer but they just love to see people enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.

On a side note, I can see how frustrating it can be having your home area over come with people from the outside.. It does get frustrating waiting at the boat landing on Ottertail for a half hour because of the line of Nodak Boats.... and they arent restricted to 14 days! :beer:

Happy Hunting/Fishing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 99% percent of the residents don't act like the few people on this website do... We have had hotel owners offer up a free room just for chatting and handing out jerky. Of course we declined his offer but they just love to see people enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.
> 
> On a side note, I can see how frustrating it can be having your home area over come with people from the outside.. It does get frustrating waiting at the boat landing on Ottertail for a half hour because of the line of Nodak Boats.... and they arent restricted to 14 days! :beer:
> 
> Happy Hunting/Fishing.


We have to have somewhere to enjoy water sports! Don't wanna mess up good fishing lakes in ND by wakeboarding and skiing on them! :lol:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> > 99% percent of the residents don't act like the few people on this website do... We have had hotel owners offer up a free room just for chatting and handing out jerky. Of course we declined his offer but they just love to see people enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.
> ...


Hey it's all beginning to make sense! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew Bremseth said:
> ...


Now if you guys would just leave your boats on the lifts over there and come and hunt! :wink:

You know you will get better milage without them behind you right!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 99% percent of the residents don't act like the few people on this website do... We have had hotel owners offer up a free room just for chatting and handing out jerky. Of course we declined his offer but they just love to see people enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.
> 
> On a side note, I can see how frustrating it can be having your home area over come with people from the outside.. It does get frustrating waiting at the boat landing on Ottertail for a half hour because of the line of Nodak Boats.... and they arent restricted to 14 days! :beer:
> 
> Happy Hunting/Fishing.


What if those boats in line have cabins there? 

I NR hunt so to see nr's doesn't bother me. It gets a crowded in areas so I adjust accordingly. I am happy to see nr's come here and hunt without going through an outfitter. I think the current system works well and gives everyone an opportunty to hunt here no matter your income. We all need to work together and keep it that way.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

from here in st cloud maybe 11 hours! Depends on how many times i have to stop and let my old man out to stretch his legs! :lol:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> BUT, there is this site. I can't believe the NR hatred that takes place on it and HOW THE MODS DON'T PUT A STOP TO IT.


it's called free speech. if your feelings get hurt that easily on the internet, turn your computer off.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 99% percent of the residents don't act like the few people on this website do... We have had hotel owners offer up a free room just for chatting and handing out jerky. Of course we declined his offer but they just love to see people enjoying the outdoors and having a good time.
> Happy Hunting/Fishing.


.1% of the resident in North Dakota act like some/most of they residents of ND on this site. I've become friends with some ofthe farmers who's land we started hunting all those years ago.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You know this subject is beaten to death every year.Hunting seasons must be right around the corner.Some.......very few,ND hunters here dislike NR hunters.So just ignore those few that dislike them.

As for where are the mods..... as long as no bad language or name calling is done,there isn't any reason to do anything more than ignore them.They will get tired of talking to themselves.

This is not an anti-non-resident website.And I and most of us think that way.Otherwise to be fair.....we should also delete all those posts saying it is. :eyeroll:


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

Takes around 4 hours from St. Cloud. Not to bad we just hit 94 and put the pedel to boards! 

I would have to agree that Nodak and Sodak residents are some of the nicest people I have met. Minnesota nice is over rated when it comes to alot of areas compared to the dakota's!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

From area code 651, where I currently live it takes about 5 and a half to 8 hrs depending on where I am hunting. Yes the mpg does go down a little when I am pulling my boat or trailer.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Awsome... the NR vs Res issue again on a post...

It always makes me laugh because someone can't ignore the bait... seriously.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Seriously people, do we really need to do this again this year? Resident hunters have their perks. NR hunters will come to ND to hunt.

It is a pretty simple fact of life if hunting is good.... hunters will come

Internet scouting, naming towns and giving GPS info is not allowed in the open forum and be cautious with information provided, I checked the GPS coordinates from a post a couple of years ago that was posted and quickly deleted the "honey hole" as stated was at West Acres Mall in Fargo....

If you see someone doing something against the law report it. Don't be part of the problem be part of the solution.


----------

